# Axle update



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all,

So I heard from the vet this morning and Axle's prognosis has taken a turn for the worse.

Due to the fact that he has not stopped bleeding into his bladder they now suspect that his problems stem from a liver shunt and he will need surgery. He will have an ultrasound this morning to look at his liver and give them a better idea of the extent of the problem and how they might go about correcting it.

I am beyond worried, I know shunts can not always be corrected and they can shorten the lifespan if they are not able to be properly repaired. I'm taking solace in the knowledge that he is otherwise healthy and hasn't had any problems before this so hopefully this means that it's a minor one and will be able to be completely repaired.

I also have to travel interstate for business tomorrow when the surgery will likely be, no one else is available to go and it's for a huge pitch so I can't re-schedule. Craig can be around in the afternoon to go visit him but it's not the same, i'm his person and he just doesn't respond the same way to Craig as he does to me. 

If anyone has any experience with liver shunts and has a positive story to share I would be very greatfull, of you can point me in the way of some good info. I've googled a bit but it's mostly been forum posts rather than proper journal articles so they are light on detail.

Thanks again for all the well wishes and support, most people just don't understand but I know you all do.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry! I can imagine how worried you are. It sounds like he is in good care! I will be thinking about you and Axle!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! I'm so sorry you're going through this terrible time!! I'll keep praying for you guys!! Axle's a strong boy with a strong will & it sounds like he's with a good vet that knows what they're doing!! Stay Strong. Maybe Craig can hold a cell phone to Axle so you can speak to him since you can't be there. Axle hearing your voice will boost his spirit.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no. I've been hoping for some good news on Axle. Poor boy! I'm so sorry you both have to go through this. Not being able to be there must be beyond awful, at least work will take your mind off it. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for him and sending positive thoughts his way.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

I feel so terrible for you. You must be so worried... And to have to go away too. Axle will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Axle! I am praying his surgery goes well and that's he is back to 100% in no time! I don't have any experience with liver shunts but my friend has maltese who has one too, I don't think she has had surgery but I know she feeds her premade raw and gives lots of supplements (she owns a holistic dog store). I can ask her if you would like?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Axle. I hope he is okay. I am so sorry you are going through this. I will be thinking about you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am so incredibly sorry to hear thisnews and especially that you have a major pitch when your mind will without a doubt be with Axle...
I am sending thoughts and prayers from Ohio all the way to Australia in the hopes that the news gets better after the ultrasound. Sure wish I could do more.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry. I will keep your baby-and you-in my prayers.

PLEASE update us as you are able!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear Sarah. Just like the girls, I'll be thinking of your boy and hoping
for this nightmare to end asap, we all want him back to his spunky, healthy
self. Big hugs.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Upping the ante here with love & healing light for the little man!!

This, from a Vet, seems fairly specific (and positive):

LiverShunt


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely, Sarah, Axel and you are in my thoughts and prayers for a complete and speedy recovery. Super big ((((HUGS)))) from all of us!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Sarah, Please know that many thoughts, prayers, and words of love and kindness are being said around the world for you and Axel. You be safe on your trip.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking and praying for sweet Axle. Hugs to you both. It's such a tough time when our babies are ill. :/ Hoping for a good report soon. Speedy recovery sweet boy!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Sending positive vibes to your family. I'm going to be thinking about Axle a lot.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Sending lots of love to your poorly boy. Hoping for good news soon xx


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been praying and I will continue to do so. I am so sorry you both have to go through this. Of course your concern is justified. Please drive carefully. Fingers and paws crossed here. Hugs from all of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I went to visit Axle tonight, it was so good to give him smooches and cuddles although it was a bit awkward as he had a cone on and his catheter and tubes in still. I think he was happy to see me although he was really woozy and could hardly stay awake poor baby.

The vets and nurses all raved about what a sweetheart he has been even though he has been so unwell.

They did the ultrasound this afternoon and saw the crystals in his bladder clearly, unlike on x-ray. They look too big to pass so he will probably have to have them surgically removed but they are trying upping the fluids through his system as a last chance to get rid of them. His liver looked ok on the ultrasound but they will do a bile acid test tonight to make sure because sometimes they can have a small shunt that doesn't show up on the scan. One of his kidneys looked inflamed so they will keep an eye on that, could have a stone in there too but it wasn't visible.

I will keep posting whenever I hear anything new. I really can't thank you all enough for your support and good wishes.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad he is doing OK, poor baby. Fingers crossed there is no liver shunt.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers! Axle is going to be 100% in no time


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Still thinking about you both. Positive vibes being sent. Hugs to you both. Get well soon little Axle. <3


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Too bad they can't 'blast' them into tinier pieces they way they can do with humans. I'm not sure they can do them in the bladder, or whether they have to be in the kidney. Here's hoping little Axle gets on the road to a full recovery soon.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

So sorry you and Axle are going through all this....

I hope you get answers soon and his treatment goes great, the vets really do sound marvellous.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Praying all goes well with him and he heals quickly.


----------

